# Tracker module v3.3 for TivoWeb/TivoWebPlus



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's an updated version of the Tracker module for TivoWeb-1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus-2.1b3

I wanted to better integrate Tracker with TWP2.1. Up to now it has been very much a 1.9 module patched-up so it works in 2.1 - this version gives it the same look and feel as the rest of 2.1.

I also wanted to fix the known issues with it creating duplicate records, and its intensive disc use when you have lots of things being tracked.

Key changes:
# - rewrote some code for better performance and data integrity
# - use caching to reduce disc thrashing
# - improved the compatability with TWP 2.1
#	- manual / delayed rebuilding is no longer required - all changes are immediate
# - slightly revised file formats; files converted automatically on first run



Installation
========

- Back-up your existing tracker directory (although the module will do this for you, it's safer for you to have an independent backup)

- Delete any existing tracker script in TivoWeb's "modules" directory. Note: this may be called tracker.itcl, tracker316a.itcl, tracker320-rc9.itcl or somesuch similar name.

- Delete any existing script like zz_mrt_utils.itcl or zz_mrt_utils_rc07.itcl or similar. If running 2.1 this may be in your "libs" directory.

- Copy (remember to use 'binary' format in your ftp program) both tracker.itcl and zz_mrt_utils.itcl into your "modules" directory (DO NOT put anything into your "libs" directory)

- Do a FULL restart of TivoWeb/TivoWebPlus


Thanks to those who helped with the testing of these changes


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Great work, many thanks for all that! :up:


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

I've posted links from the AltEPG forum to here, as it doesn't make sense to try to support two different versions of tracker.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Fantastic to see these things still in use. Just spotted my TiVos while searching the garage for tools.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

ahhh poor wee things. Thanks for all your trail-blazing work!
I can't see me ever changing - TiVo does exactly what I want (and I care not a fig about so-called HD).


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I've just installed 3.3 with TivoWeb Plus 2.1.b3 but I'm getting various errors.

Whilst trying to update the list:


```
-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  --cut here--action:tracker_update, path:, env:, code:'NONE'
called "expand_epnum" with too many arguments
    while executing
"expand_epnum $episodenum $description $pad"
    (procedure "tracker_expand_epnum" line 3)
    invoked from: "tracker_expand_epnum [dbobj $program get EpisodeNum] [dbobj $program get Description]"
    ("uplevel" body line 89)
    invoked from: "uplevel $body"
    invoked from: "transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from: "RetryTransaction {
set item [db $::db openid $fsid]
set cancelreason [dbobj $item get CancelReason]
set type [dbobj $item get SelectionType]
set showi..."
    (procedure "scan_cancelled" line 36)
    invoked from: "scan_cancelled $::TRK::lastupdate $chan"
    (procedure "MOD::action_tracker_update" line 11)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--
```
Cancel from suggestions:


```
-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  --cut here--action:tracker_todosug, path:, env:, code:'NONE'
can't read "x": no such variable
    while executing
"lappend out "$arg=$x""
    (procedure "ForeachTrans" line 11)
    invoked from: "ForeachTrans val $vals $bsize {
recInit -pre $preload [lindex $val 0]
if ![recFilter $filt] {
if {[set ret [recInit_$cmd $val $opts]]!=2} {
if {$ret} ..."
    (procedure "putRecRows" line 8)
    invoked from: "putRecRows $chan $fmt Show $_fsids"
    (procedure "tracker_put_todo" line 17)
    invoked from: "tracker_put_todo $chan fsids blockthese whitelistthese $todotype"
    (procedure "action_tracker_todoOrSugg_refactored" line 74)
    invoked from: "action_tracker_todoOrSugg_refactored $chan $path $env 8 "Cancel from Scheduled Suggestions""
    (procedure "MOD::action_tracker_todosug" line 2)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--
```
Trying to view episodes tracked for "Unknown"

```
-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  --cut here--action:trackseries, path:, env:seriestmsid Unknown title Unknown src {} wid 1 uid 1 wtd 1 utd 0 sort 1, code:'NONE'
can't read "deletedby_names(TiVo)": no such element in array
    while executing
"set deletedby $deletedby_names($deletedby)"
    ("foreach" body line 18)
    invoked from: "foreach episode $episodedata {
if {[lindex $episode 0] == ""} { continue }
catch {unset episodetmsid episodedescr episoderecdate episodesource epblock..."
    (procedure "MOD::action_trackseries" line 45)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--
```


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Re:
(1) You need a later version of zz_altepglib.itcl from the UK version of TWP (UK-20120723 or later)

(2) A known bug which I fixed in the UK release of TWP.

(3) What is in your "Unknown" series - is that something you've created yourself? I've never seen that one before.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

(1), (2) - thanks, now installing the UK version of TWP from Altepg

(3) I think this related to programmes recorded before we switched to the different TMSID system on Altepg - mrtickle can probably explain more!


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Okay, 1 and 2 resolved by installation of TWP Version 2.1.b3 (UK-20120818)

3 still throws the same error (not a massive problem for me, just an oddity).

Other tracked series show fine.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Re (3) - would suggest there is something odd in that series files, although without seeing it I can't say for sure. 

When you install 3.3 it updates your files to a slightly new format and it looks it has failed on that file (or a line in that file). 

If you look at the .itcl file there is a bit at the end where I've noted the file layout - field 6 ("deletedby") should be set to either 'T' or 'U' but it looks like yours is still set to 'TiVo'. You can fix this by changing that field but it would be good to know why that file didn't get converted when you upgraded to v3.3


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

spitfires said:


> Re (3) - would suggest there is something odd in that series files, although without seeing it I can't say for sure.
> 
> When you install 3.3 it updates your files to a slightly new format and it looks it has failed on that file (or a line in that file).
> 
> If you look at the .itcl file there is a bit at the end where I've noted the file layout - field 6 ("deletedby") should be set to either 'T' or 'U' but it looks like yours is still set to 'TiVo'. You can fix this by changing that field but it would be good to know why that file didn't get converted when you upgraded to v3.3


I've attached the file (renamed to .txt), as you suspected it hasn't been converted - all the lines either still say "TiVo" or "User"


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks. I hadn't allowed for that filename. Here's a script which will convert it for you.

Drop the ".txt" off the end and run it like 

./trackerconvert.tcl Unknown

.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Many thanks, that's done the trick.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2003)

Done as above on 1.9.4. Tracker has disappeared from menus.... So access it direct and getting errors like 


cut here-- action_tracker_update '' '' list doesn't contain element 6 while executing "lreplace $line $nindex $nindex $ndata" (procedure "tracker_update_fileline" line 10) invoked from within "tracker_update_fileline series $seriestmsid 0 6 $genstatus" (procedure "updatetrack" line 144) invoked from within "updatetrack $seriestmsid $episodetmsid $eptitle $epnum $recdate $type 2 $deletedby $watched $watchedmins $chan verbosedata" (procedure "scan_cancelled" line 222) invoked from within "scan_cancelled $::TRK::lastupdate $chan" (procedure "::action_tracker_update" line 18) invoked from within "::action_$action $chan $part $env" ("eval" body line 1) invoked from within "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}" --cut here--


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Fizz said:


> [..] Tracker has disappeared from menus....


You need to find out why it's not loading. Closedown TivoWeb and then start it from telnet with "./tivoweb console" and tell me what errors you get.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2003)

Reinstalled and reported twice.... Came back.... Now get this when i do a create update list 

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR --cut here-- action_tracker_update '' '' list doesn't contain element 6 while executing "lreplace $line $nindex $nindex $ndata" (procedure "tracker_update_fileline" line 10) invoked from within "tracker_update_fileline series $seriestmsid 0 6 $genstatus" (procedure "updatetrack" line 144) invoked from within "updatetrack $seriestmsid $episodetmsid $eptitle $epnum $recdate $type 2 $deletedby $watched $watchedmins $chan verbosedata" (procedure "scan_cancelled" line 222) invoked from within "scan_cancelled $::TRK::lastupdate $chan" (procedure "::action_tracker_update" line 18) invoked from within "::action_$action $chan $part $env" ("eval" body line 1) invoked from within "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}" --cut here--


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2003)

Tried tivo web and gives this on same action

-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ --cut here--action:tracker_update, path:, env:, code:'NONE' called "expand_epnum" with too many arguments while executing "expand_epnum $episodenum $description $pad" (procedure "tracker_expand_epnum" line 3) invoked from: "tracker_expand_epnum [dbobj $program get EpisodeNum] [dbobj $program get Description]" ("uplevel" body line 89) invoked from: "uplevel $body" invoked from: "transaction {uplevel $body}" (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5) invoked from: "RetryTransaction { set item [db $::db openid $fsid] set cancelreason [dbobj $item get CancelReason] set type [dbobj $item get SelectionType] set showi..." (procedure "scan_cancelled" line 36) invoked from: "scan_cancelled $::TRK::lastupdate $chan" (procedure "MOD::action_tracker_update" line 11) invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"--cut here--TRACKER*


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Fizz said:


> Reinstalled and reported twice.... Came back.... Now get this when i do a create update list [...]


So exactly the same error as you had before, then.



Fizz said:


> Tried tivo web and gives this on same action [...]


Don't know what you mean by "tivo web" - do you mean TivoWebPlus? If so then see posts #6 & 7 above.

When you get the error in TivoWeb 1.9 what line is the error on - i.e. have any programmes updated ok or is the error on the first one?

Also, please post your tracker.cfg file and 'series' file (as file attachments)


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2003)

Ok i will post files later. I get the same error in both tivoweb 1.9 and tivoweb plus. No further lines displayed. Old version works ok when i reinstate that.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Fizz said:


> Old version works ok when i reinstate that.


In which case it's unlikely that the files have been converted to the new format. You have closed down TivoWeb and reloaded it from scratch haven't you? Do you see any error messages when you load it with

./tivoweb console

(also make sure you have only one copy of trackerxxxxx.itcl in your modules directory)


----------



## Fizz (Feb 22, 2003)

No errors on starting in console mode and strangly it works now. However it was only after i did a quit in tivoweb and my tivo reported itself that it works. Most odd... But thanks for taking the time to help and keep the great work.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Is there any way to automate the Tracker process so I don't need to manually run tracker_update, tracker_todo and tracker_todosug?

I can see I could cron a job to wget tracker_update but the other two require some interactivity. Is there a way to tell it what to do from the command line etc?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

For tracker_todo & tracker_todosugg not currently no. I believe the ethos of Tracker was that it wouldn't delete anything without you checking it first. This could be changed but I don't have time to work on it at the mo', sorry.

You might be able to find a tool which would send automated keystrokes to the webpage perhaps?
e.g. request htt.://tivo/tracker_todo ; wait 10 seconds ; send carriage return ; wait 5 seconds ; send carriage return.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok I lied... Here's a mod to allow automatic deletions, i.e. NO user interaction.

Call it like 
http://192.168.1.200/tracker_todo?auto=true
or 
http://192.168.1.200/tracker_todosug?auto=true

You can obviously adapt these calls to put them in a cron job (as per the "tracker_update").

Please note this only works for TivoWebPlus 2.1 (it will _not _work for Tivoweb 1.9).

Tracker 3.3.4 :


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Many thanks, a fantastic surprise! Will have a tinker later...


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

This is working nicely, thanks again


----------



## DaveLane (Jun 6, 2003)

I've been using Tracker for a long time and it's so useful. With the latest version, everything runs more quickly and I've added a cron job to process the ToDo list automatically. Thank you so much for all your work!


----------



## lloyd (Feb 15, 2003)

On the slim chance that someone is still viewing this thread, can anyone help me with a new installation of tracker?

Have just installed a clean altepg1.0d image, and would like to use tracker. However everything I do seems to fail, and all the error messages seem to suggest an absence of a series file? (/var/hack/tracker/series). How should this get created?

Thanks


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Can you confirm you are running tracker >= v3.3.4?

Tracker should create the files necessary the first time you click on "Create/Update Tracking List". What error message are you getting.

p.s. the UK S1 people are now mostly over at http://www.altepg.com/forum/


----------



## lloyd (Feb 15, 2003)

spitfires said:


> Can you confirm you are running tracker >= v3.3.4?
> 
> Tracker should create the files necessary the first time you click on "Create/Update Tracking List". What error message are you getting.
> 
> p.s. the UK S1 people are now mostly over at http://www.altepg.com/forum/


Tried 3.3.3 and 3.3.4. Creates the config file correctly, but that is it. No other files (except .bak) in /var/hack/tracking

If I try and run create/update tracking list I get

-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ 
--cut here--
action:tracker_update, path:, env:, code:'NONE'
can't unset "seriescache": no such variable
while executing
"unset seriescache"
(procedure "scan_cancelled" line 146)
invoked from: "scan_cancelled $::TRK::lastupdate $chan"
(procedure "MOD::action_tracker_update" line 11)
invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--

I'm sure I must have missed a fundamental step in running this, but I can't find what it is.

Lloyd


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

[fx=Penny Dropping]
Ah you've just built this disc haven't you? I vaguely recall something about Tracker not playing nicely until there exists a programme for it to track.  Try making a recording (or partial) and then deleting it; that should give Tracker something to play with if you then go to Create/Update


----------



## lloyd (Feb 15, 2003)

The disc has now been in use for about a week, so I have number of recordings and deletions, so I don't think it is that. I seem to remember reading somewhere that endpad plays a part, or was that just for an early version?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok, in that case I'd try:
1. Stop TWP
2. Remove (or rename) /var/hack/tracker
3. Start TWP

Then try Create/Update again.

(I don't think it would make a difference but I think there's a later version of TWP on the altepg site than that which comes with 1.0d)


----------



## lloyd (Feb 15, 2003)

Different error message this time:


-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------ 
--cut here--
action:tracker, path:, env:, code:'NONE'
can't read "trackerdir": no such variable
while executing
"file mkdir $trackerdir "
(procedure "tracker_init" line 61)
invoked from: "tracker_init"
(procedure "MOD::action_tracker" line 2)
invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--


I am running the altepg specific version of tivowebplus (2.1.b3)

Lloyd


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Unfortunately there are several versions of TivoWebPlus all called 2.1.b3  
Go to the home page of TWP and check it says 

```
TivoWebPlus version 2.1.b3 (UK-20120723)
```
Create the directory manually with
mkdir /var/hack/tracker
and then retry


----------



## lloyd (Feb 15, 2003)

Actual version is TivoWebPlus version 2.1.b3 (UK-20120818) .

Deleting /hack/tracker and manually recreating results in the following error the first time I try to run tracker:


```
-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  
--cut here--
action:tracker, path:, env:, code:'POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory}'
couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/series": no such file or directory
    while executing
"open $::TRK::trackerdir/$trkfn"
    (procedure "tracker_update_conversion" line 19)
    invoked from: "tracker_update_conversion $currentversion $thisversion"
    (procedure "tracker_init" line 75)
    invoked from: "tracker_init"
    (procedure "MOD::action_tracker" line 2)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"
--cut here--
```
The full trace from the log file is


```
192.168.98.104 - - [01/Jan/2016 09:18:29] /tracker
loading module tracker (798364)
  Tracker config file read ok
Updating files to version 3.3.4
current = 0.0 target = 3.3
Using tar
/hack/tracker
Files backed-up to backup/tracker_pre3.3.4.tgz
Processing : series
<br />-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  <br />--cut here--<br />action:tracker, path:, env:, code:'POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory}'
couldn't open "/var/hack/tracker/series": no such file or directory
    while executing
"open $::TRK::trackerdir/$trkfn"
    (procedure "tracker_update_conversion" line 19)
    invoked from: "tracker_update_conversion $currentversion $thisversion"
    (procedure "tracker_init" line 75)
    invoked from: "tracker_init"
    (procedure "MOD::action_tracker" line 2)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"<br />--cut here--
```
If I now run tracker update, this is what is logged:


```
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 09:40:21] /tracker
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 09:40:24] /tracker_update
<br />-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  <br />--cut here--<br />action:tracker_update, path:, env:, code:'NONE'
can't unset "seriescache": no such variable
    while executing
"unset seriescache"
    (procedure "scan_cancelled" line 146)
    invoked from: "scan_cancelled $::TRK::lastupdate $chan"
    (procedure "MOD::action_tracker_update" line 11)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"<br />--cut here--
```


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

What you've described doesn't make logical sense (from a code perspective).

Ensure your /hack/tracker and /var/hack/tracker point the same place (the former is AFAIR a symlink to the latter) and are empty (apart from maybe tracker.cfg and backup/ )

If so then try changing the line (c. line 299) in tracker.itcl which says

```
variable trackerdir "/var/hack/tracker"
```
 to

```
variable trackerdir "/hack/tracker"
```


----------



## lloyd (Feb 15, 2003)

Def a sym link:


```
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack/tracker]# ls -l /var
total 24
drwxr-xr-x   2 0        0            1024 Jan  1  1970 bin
drwxr-xr-x   2 0        0            1024 Jan  1  1970 dev
lrwxrwxrwx   1 0        0               5 Jan  1  1970 hack -> /hack
drwxr-xr-x   3 0        0            1024 Dec 29 17:36 install
drwxr-xr-x   2 0        0            1024 Jan  1 08:54 log
drwxr-xr-x   2 0        0           12288 Jan  1  1970 lost+found
lrwxrwxrwx   1 0        0              13 Jan  1  1970 mfs_ftp -> /hack/mfs_ftp
-rw-r--r--   1 0        0              75 Jan  1  1970 mtab
drwxr-xr-x   2 0        0            1024 Jan  1 00:32 packages
drwxr-xr-x   2 0        0            1024 Jan  1  1970 persist
drwxr-xr-x   2 0        0            1024 Jan  1 08:54 run
drwxr-xr-x   3 0        0            1024 Jan  1  1970 state
-rw-r--r--   1 0        0               0 Jan  1 08:54 teletextin
-rw-r--r--   1 0        0               0 Jan  1 00:29 timestamp
drwxr-xr-x   3 0        0            2048 Jan  1 10:10 tmp
drwxr-xr-x   2 0        0            1024 Jan  1  1970 utils
[TiVo [p0] /var/hack/tracker]#
```
Changing the source makes no difference (apart from reflecting the code change):


```
------============------ Loading ------============------
TivoWebPlus - v2.1.b3 2.1.b3 (UK-20120818)
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'docs/copyright' and 'docs/index.html' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading libs...
btutils,html,http,index,rec,sendkey,sendkeyavail=1
timezone,ui,util,zz_altepglib,zz_mrt_utils,
TimeZone: GB
-running init_channelList--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_logoindex--failed to create logoTable
-error running init_logoindex; aborted - 
-running init_series_cache >>cache_ns_cnt=10
 >>size=9 
--- completed in 0 seconds
-running init_sp_cache--- completed in 1 seconds

Loading modules...ChannelMap,addchannel,backup,blocklist,channelgrid,channelprefs,chanpref,confirm,confresManual,extract,folders,gallery,gdchecker,higuide,info,livetv,logos,logs,mail,managedailymail,manrec,menus,mfsbrowser,netconfig,norerecord,phone,preferences,reorder,resources,rowformat,rss,screen,screentext,search,sysadmin,theme,thumbs,todo_old,todofeed,tracker,ui_channel,ui_compat,ui_deletedshows,ui_history,ui_listings,ui_nowshowing,ui_record,ui_search,ui_season_pass,ui_series,ui_showing,ui_todo,update,webremote,whatson,wishlists,zz_mrt_utils,
--Info: The following modules won't be loaded, they may be disabled or rely on an unavailable feature (e.g. events or sendkey)
cidrss,cvsupdate,folderize,merge,mrv,zz_altepg,

 - [01/Jan/2016:10:33:41] saving module.cache
Building menus...
Loading completed in 16 seconds
Attempting to open port 80
Accepting Connections
 - [01/Jan/2016:10:33:42] saving dyncfg.cfg
Preload Favs done
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 10:36:12] /menu/7
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 10:36:14] /logs
loading module logs (786044)
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 10:36:19] /logs
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 10:36:33] /logs
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 10:36:35] /menu/2
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 10:36:36] /tracker
loading module tracker (819572)
  Tracker config file read ok
Updating files to version 3.3.4
current = 0.0 target = 3.3
Using tar
/hack/tracker
Files backed-up to backup/tracker_pre3.3.4.tgz
Processing : series
<br />-------INTERNAL SERVER ERROR------  <br />--cut here--<br />action:tracker, path:, env:, code:'POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory}'
couldn't open "/hack/tracker/series": no such file or directory
    while executing
"open $::TRK::trackerdir/$trkfn"
    (procedure "tracker_update_conversion" line 19)
    invoked from: "tracker_update_conversion $currentversion $thisversion"
    (procedure "tracker_init" line 75)
    invoked from: "tracker_init"
    (procedure "MOD::action_tracker" line 2)
    invoked from: "$cmd $chan $path $env"<br />--cut here--
192.168.98.11 - - [01/Jan/2016 10:38:13] /menu/2
```


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Is that symlink the right way round? I thought /hack pointed to /var/hack but I don't have 1.0d so I can't be sure.

According to the error, the tracker script is finding a file a called "series" when it's doing a directory list but the file doesn't exist when it tries to open it. 

```
find / -name  series
```
Also, check your directory permissions.


----------



## lloyd (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok. Seems to be sorted. 

Tracked the problem down to ForeachChangedMfsFileTrans, which was never successfully returning. Seems it was never finding a program with a cancel reason that it was interested in (24, 6, 12 or 33). I was only getting 2 or 21.

So created a recording and deleted without viewing, and hey presto, it burst into life.

Surprised that it only seems to acknowledge that one file - the other things that I have watched and deleted, should they not be added to the list?

Thanks for all your help,

Lloyd


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

2 = Recorded a Different Showing
so it will track the one it _did _record

21 = Converted Live Cache
Don't know why it doesn't do this one; perhaps it hasn't got all the prog details needed to track it?

Glad it's working ok for you now.


----------



## lloyd (Feb 15, 2003)

It does not process the Converted Live Cache show because, like a lot of other shows that it does not find, it had not purged it from the disk - it was still in the undelete list.

As has been mentioned in other threads, the bigger disks we all have now often means things stay in the undelete list for a long time, especially if, like me, you don't record suggestions. For tracker to work well for me, I will probably do a regular purge of older recordings. 

Lloyd


----------

